# A couple HTML code questions



## CremeSoda (Sep 8, 2004)

1. Does anyone know an html code where a .exe opens automagically when someone enters the page?

2. does anyone know the html code to disable all the sounds on a webpage? I'm trying to play some videos without the sound playing. I know you can do it by putting mute="true" inside the video embed tag, but I need to know if there's another way to do this and just disable all the sounds on the whole webpage with one html tag.


----------



## Ark (Dec 29, 2004)

I seriously doubt anyone will help you with the .EXE problem. :4-thatsba


----------



## CremeSoda (Sep 8, 2004)

why not?


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

This is most definitely impossible with HTML. Maybe with a java applet or something like that... The reason that this is not so hot with the people responding is that websites are not _supposed_ to be able to execute code on a client machine. It's just poor security, and I doubt you'd find a browser that's configured to support any code you would write.


----------



## CremeSoda (Sep 8, 2004)

Fox said:


> This is most definitely impossible with HTML. Maybe with a java applet or something like that... The reason that this is not so hot with the people responding is that websites are not _supposed_ to be able to execute code on a client machine. It's just poor security, and I doubt you'd find a browser that's configured to support any code you would write.


... HTML codes are the base of creating webpages, My friends and I have used many codes that work on both of our computers and school computers. I doupt there any browsers that won't load html codes. either yur a newbie that knows nothing about HTML, or I just misunderstood what yur talking about..


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

You misunderstood me. I'm saying that there is no tag that can call up some random program on a viewer's machine. It just doesn't exist. If it were possible for a webpage to do this, it would have to be done with JAVA (not html) or some ActiveX script (Internet Explorer only), and most browser configurations would not allow this because it is a huge security risk. 

Btw...I've been writing HTML since the fourth grade, and I have experience in PHP and databasing.


----------



## CremeSoda (Sep 8, 2004)

Fox said:


> You misunderstood me. I'm saying that there is no tag that can call up some random program on a viewer's machine. It just doesn't exist. If it were possible for a webpage to do this, it would have to be done with JAVA (not html) or some ActiveX script (Internet Explorer only), and most browser configurations would not allow this because it is a huge security risk.
> 
> Btw...I've been writing HTML since the fourth grade, and I have experience in PHP and databasing.


I don't think it's that hard.. You just upload the file onto the website and then place a tag on the website that opens the file and run it. I've seen it done on various websites with malware before. Where a program would run as soon as you enter the site. It's similar to executing videos on a site, just upload the file and place a tag <embed src=" "> and bam it will play automatically.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

I know it's possible to embed videos and sound, but I honestly don't think there's a way for a website to automatically download an executable file to a users hard drive _and_ execute it without the user agreeing to the download through a dialog box.


----------



## NoReason (Nov 15, 2004)

*besides*

I agree with ark and fox. If this was so commonly possible to download, and execute an .exe file by simply going to a page, and the user doesn't know it...hmmmm I would never go online. Virus', spyware, hijacks, (etc) would run wild.


----------



## Bobrocks (Nov 7, 2004)

You cannot run an exe from a website using standard html.

You can use malicious code to take advantage of a flaw in IE (which has been patched) to circumvent Windows XP's security features using javascript.

But you will be very hard sprung to find someone who is going to give you the code, for one it is illegal to force access into another persons machine.


----------

